# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  La historia del hormigón armado en España 1893/1936

## NoRegistrado

Autor: Víctor Yepes Piqueras. Patrocinado por el Ministerio de Fomento en 2010
Tres videos:

El despegue de la construcción hormigonada.



Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (07-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los inicios, la introducción del hormigón armado en España.



Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (07-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La normalización del hormigón armado



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (07-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Buena historia del tema y hay tomas preciosas. Gracias Miguel
Creo que también el hijo de Eduardo Torroja debe tener documentación interesantísima sobre esto.

----------


## Jonasino

Volviendo al tema de mi anterior post, cuanto más veo los videos más me parece que el autor ha sido injusto por omisión con el gran ingeniero español y alma de la construcción en hormigón armado Eduardo Torroja Miret.
Si que es cierto que la principal actividad profesional la desarrolló despues de la Guerra Civil, pero muchos de sus proyectos o realizaciones fueron anteriores.
Adjunto un breve resumen de obras, extraido de la Wiki:

    Bodegas González Byass, Jerez.
    Mercado de Abastos de Algeciras (1935), ejecutado por el arquitecto Manuel Sánchez Arcas;
    Cubierta de la tribuna del Hipódromo de la Zarzuela (Madrid).
    Viaducto de los Quince Ojos (En la Ciudad Universitaria - Madrid)
    Viaducto del Aire (1932), hoy desaparecido (en la Ciudad Universitaria - Madrid)
    Viaducto Martín Gil (1934-1942) sobre el río Esla del ferrocarril Zamora-Orense (dirección de la obra proyectada por Francisco Martín Gil, fallecido en 1934).
    Frontón Recoletos (Madrid).
    Puente de Hierro de Sancti-Petri (San Fernando, Cádiz).
    Puente del Pedrido (provincia de La Coruña).
    Acueducto de Alloz (provincia de Navarra).
    Iglesia de San Nicolás (Gandía), en colaboración con el arquitecto Gonzalo Echegara y Comba (1959-1962);
    Iglesia de Pont de Suert, Pirineo de Lérida
    Club Táchira de Caracas en colaboración con el arquitecto Fruto Vivas
    Embalse de Canelles (1956), junto a Carlos Benito Hernández.
    Hangar reticulado de Cuatro Vientos (1949).
    Hangares en Torrejón de Ardoz y Barajas.
    Puente sobre el río Muga (1939), junto Gabriel Andreu Elizaicin.
    Puente sobre el río Tordera (1939), junto a César Villalba Granada y Gabriel Andreu Elizaicin.
    Capilla de la Ascensión de Xerallo (1952).
    Capilla del Sancti Spirit (1953).
    Cubierta de la Iglesia de parroquial de San Andrés Apóstol (1935), en Villaverde, Madrid.
    Cuba Hiperbólica de Fedala (1956) en Marruecos.
    La nave Boetticher (1944), en Villaverde (Madrid).

Me da inmensa pena que seamos tan olvidadizos con nuestros genios y hagamos la pelota a ideas foraneas de peor calidad.
"Spain is diferent"

----------


## termopar

> Volviendo al tema de mi anterior post, cuanto más veo los videos más me parece que el autor ha sido injusto por omisión con el gran ingeniero español y alma de la construcción en hormigón armado Eduardo Torroja Miret.
> 
> ...
> 
> Me da inmensa pena que seamos tan olvidadizos con nuestros genios y hagamos la pelota a ideas foraneas de peor calidad.
> "Spain is diferent"


Bueno dos comentarios al respecto,

A D. Eduardo Torroja no se le ha olvidado, de hecho, el principal centro de investigación sobre ciencias de la construcción del CSIC en Madrid lleva su nombre y sigue siendo un centro puntero en muchos temas.

Y sobre el tema de coger ideas foráneas, no es malo, hay que ser abiertos a cualquier información independientemente de donde venga. De hecho, los primeros tratados sistemáticos sobre el cemento que realizó Zafra provenian de la normativa y reglamento del hormigón armado que se había realizado en Francia previamente (1906). Lo dice el vídeo de refilón y así es como ocurrió. Por tanto, no fueron ideas originales. Eso si, luego aquí se desarrolló y muy bien. Y hoy en día mantenemos un buen prestigio al respecto.

----------


## Jonasino

> Bueno dos comentarios al respecto,
> 
> A D. Eduardo Torroja no se le ha olvidado, de hecho, el principal centro de investigación sobre ciencias de la construcción del CSIC en Madrid lleva su nombre y sigue siendo un centro puntero en muchos temas.


Cierto. Yo me refería a olvido por parte del autor de los videos exclusivamente

----------

